# Souris BT ne fonctionne plus après mise en veille



## Dj0ul (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,  

J'ai un vrai soucis avec ma souris BT.  
Quand je m'absente de mon iMac 24" (Leo) celui passe logiquement en économisateur d'écran puis en veille. 
Quand je veux reprendre la main, la souris ne fonctionne plus, comme si elle n'était plus détectée...  :hein: 
Du coup, je suis obligé je rebooter à l'arrache !  

Savez-vous que faire pour résoudre ça ?!?  

La souris étant un périphérique, il eut été judicieux de poster dans le forum "périphériques". On déplace.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2008)

quelle souris ? 

moi ça me fait ça aussi avec une BT de chez microsoft...... sauf qu'en la faisant bouger, elle fini par se "réactiver" (alors que le petit laser est resté allumé ) et ça peut parfois prendre 20 secondes !

Aléatoirement, à l'allumage du mac, ça me fait pareil...."pas de souris connectée" ......

à noter que j'ai le même soucis sur un bipro G4 muni d'un dongle BT de chez dlink, mais aussi sur un Mini Intel, BT intégré donc...... avec la même souris..... 

Bon ok ,là je t'ai pas trop aidé... mais bon.... voilà voilà.....:rose:


----------



## Dj0ul (16 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> quelle souris ?


 
J'ai la *Mighty Mouse*


----------



## Dj0ul (16 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour le déplacement


----------



## Dj0ul (16 Janvier 2008)

Personne voit d'où vient ce dysfonctionnement ?


----------



## giga64 (16 Janvier 2008)

Je suppose que t'as vérifé les piles ?

Dans Préférences systèmes/Bluetooth/Avancé l'option 'Autoriser les appareils BT à réveiller l'ordinateur' est cochée ?

Le BT de ton Mac est 'détectable' ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2008)

c'est encore plus râlant lorsque c'est une mouse apple !  

mais, en ce qui me concerne, le problème étant le même.... je doute que ce soit un soucis de piles....ou de type de souris...

j'ai aussi vérifié les options proposées par Giga64..... pas mieux  

à +


----------



## Dj0ul (17 Janvier 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Je suppose que t'as vérifé les piles ?
> 
> Dans Préférences systèmes/Bluetooth/Avancé l'option 'Autoriser les appareils BT à réveiller l'ordinateur' est cochée ?
> 
> Le BT de ton Mac est 'détectable' ?



Oui . . .


----------



## Dj0ul (17 Janvier 2008)

ça vient de me le refaire...
j'arrive à quitter le mode veille en bougeant la souris, l'écran se rallument, quelques clics...
mais au bout de quelques secondes, la fleche se freez !!


----------



## Dj0ul (18 Janvier 2008)

Ma solution : couper la mise en veille !!!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2008)

Même problème pour moi depuis deux jours.

Après une longue veille, mon iMac G5 sous Leopard ne détecte plus mes périphériques Bluetooth (clavier et souris Apple).


----------



## giga64 (20 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Même problème pour moi depuis deux jours.
> 
> Après une longue veille, mon iMac G5 sous Leopard ne détecte plus mes périphériques Bluetooth (clavier et souris Apple).


 
Bon, peut-être un bug réglé avec la prochaine MAJ 10.5.2 - vu la taille anoncée ce serait rageant qu'ils l'ai oubliée...

Je n'ai noté aucun souci de ce genre sur mon MBP sous Léo - mais il ne reste jamais très longtemps en veille.

Le problème se produit-il systématiquement ?
Quelle durée pour vos " veilles " ?

@+


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Le problème se produit-il systématiquement ?
> Quelle durée pour vos " veilles " ?
> 
> @+



La dernière fois c'était après une nuit de veille. Là j'ai viré les prefs Bluetooth, on verra.


----------



## cymbeline (11 Février 2008)

bonjour,
je suis un tout nouveau, avec un mac mini un peu vieux..... 
J'ai exactement le même problème, la même souris(bluetooth externe Acer BT-700) mais dans les réglages, je ne peux pas cocher la zone Autoriser les appareils Bluetooth à réactiver l'ordinateur.
Donc normalement, je ne peux pas sortir de veille avec le clavier ni la souris sauf que de temps en temps, ça marche. Je commence à être irrité 

merci de votre aide
cymbeline


----------

